# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Техподдержка абонентов IPTV и BYFLY

## bobom

Кого какие вопросы интересуют, задавайте

Работаю в техподдержке byfly нашего города (техперсонал)
Правила не читал)) Есть группа вконтакте, если можно вылаживать ссылки на другие ресурсы, требующие регистрации - оставлю ссылку на группу)

Сразу оговорюсь по поводу трехдневной проблеммы (и тв и буфлу), в Минске уже как вроде закончились работы, так что все должно запахать)))

В случае если не можете дозвонится до теъподдеркки, стучитесь 202450785, любо сюда, либо в личку, либо в группу вкантахте))

----------


## Sanych

> Есть группа вконтакте, если можно вылаживать ссылки на другие ресурсы, требующие регистрации - оставлю ссылку на группу)


Вообще такую ссылку, если она принесёт пользу нашим пользователям, разрешить могу. Другое дело, что где они её будут получать?? Толку тогда нам тут её держать

----------


## bobom

> Вообще такую ссылку, если она принесёт пользу нашим пользователям, разрешить могу. Другое дело, что где они её будут получать?? Толку тогда нам тут её держать


В контакте все же не все сидят)))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

так же сайт, пока в разработке, но какая-то полезная информация уже есть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

От, жешь  На счёт второй ссылки я ничего не говорил, да ещё и - фотографирую не дорого 
Лан, я сегодня добрый.

----------


## Stych

убиццо с этим буфлу 5й день нет интернета, постоянные обрывы, и недозвоны, 123 не отвечает в течение часа двух, дальше надоедает, переду в дом подключу сети, за что наше государство не берется все превращается в г...о.

----------


## Sanych

Я как-то пытался дозвониться на 123, но так и не дождался.

----------


## SDS

я включаю спикерфон и кладку под подушку, нормально слышно и не раздражает

----------


## bobom

На то я эту тему и создал что никогда не дозвонишься Оставляйте номера телефонов - завтра гляну

----------


## bobom

В ноябре месяце текущего года домоседы станут опять в два раза быстрее! КАкие именно, пока точно сказать не могу. ТАк же на лимитируемых ТП скорость увеличиться с 1/4 Мбит/с до 1/10 Мбит/с. Оффициального подтверждения ждите на сайте byfly.by

----------


## Stych

На онлайнере Денис Римша или как его там говорит, маловероятно что изменения коснутся byfly, в принципе новости за 25-26 число это и подтверждают частично.

----------


## bobom

мдэ, беру свои слова обратно....перенесли на декабрь повышения скоростей на домоседах... На семинаре говорили...А уж будет ли повышение - покажет время

----------


## Sanych

БТК опять проявил себя во всей красе

----------


## VladMirov

Дня доброго!
Вопрос -Какая максимальная скорость скачки на тарифе домосед. У меня выше 75кв не повышается, даже если платник отключен и скачка идет через гость. При 2-х соединениях одновременно, закачки гость и платник, скорость более 75 не становиться... 
Может кто знает в чем секрет и как это исправить если это исправимо?

----------


## Sanych

Скорость скачивания всегда приблизтельно равна заявленной скорости входа делённой на 8. То есть если заявлена 512 на Домоседе, то скорость скачивания должна быть около 64. Значит всё впорядке у вас.

----------


## bobom

скорости будут скоро подымать, сперва говорили, что в ноябре, потом в декабре, теперь вообще неизвестно когда....

----------


## Sanych

Пишут что в ближайшую субботу. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

и уже подняли, у кого остались прежние - пишите норер телефона или номер договора в личку, исправим

Скорости на Домосед и домосед+ - в два раза
Домосед XXL и супердомосед - в полтора раза

----------

